# Previsão e Seguimento de Furacões (Atlântico 2020)



## Thomar (18 Mai 2020 às 08:48)

Primeira Tempestade Tropical deste ano no Atlântico norte de nome *Arthur.*


----------



## MSantos (18 Mai 2020 às 10:30)

A época de furacões no Atlântico inicia-se oficialmente no dia 1 de junho e termina no dia 30 de novembro.


*Nomes dos Furacões Época 2020*

Arthur | Bertha | Cristobal | Dolly | Edouard | Fay | Gonzalo | Hanna | Isaias | Josephine | Kyle | Laura | Marco
| Nana | Omar | Paulette | Rene | Sally | Teddy | Vicky | Wilfred
*

Links úteis*

*Entidade responsável pelos avisos no Atlântico:*
NHC (avisos oficiais em inglês e espanhol)

*Imagens de Satélite*
NRL Monterey - Tropical
NOAA Atlantic and Caribbean Tropical Satellite Imagery
Tropical RAMDIS RealTime
Tropical RAMDIS
CIMSS Tropical Cyclones
EUMETSAT Airmass
NASA Interactive Global Geostationary Weather Satellite Images

*Modelos Meteorológicos*
NOAA NCEP Model Analyses and Forecasts
Experimental forecast Tropical Cyclone Genesis Potential Fields
Tropical Cyclone Model Guidance
NOAA ESRL Tropical Cyclone Tracks from Ensemble Models
ECMWF Tropical
ECMWF
SFWMD Hurricane Models Plots
FSU Phase Diagrams
PSU E-Wall Tropical
SFWMD Model Plots


*Outros Dados*
Tropical Cyclone Formation Probability Product
SSMI/AMSRE-derived Total Precipitable Water - North Atlantic
Current Observations Across the Caribbean
GOES-East Wind Shear Analysis
Surface Wind Analysis
WAVETRAK - Tropical Wave Tracking
QuikSCAT Storm Page
ASCAT Storm Page
Tropical Cyclone Heat Potential
Reynolds SST Anomaly
Operational SST Anomaly Charts
Maximum Potential Hurricane Intensity
NOAA Dvorak
National Data Buoy Center
NHC Aircraft Reconnaissance
NHC TAFB Forecasts and Analyses
Saharan Air Layer Analysis

*Radares Meteorológicos*
Aruba
Bahamas
Belize
Bermuda
Cuba
EUA Nexrad
EUA WU Nexrad
Martinica
México
Panamá
Porto Rico
Republica Dominicana

*
Serviços Nacionais ou Regionais de Meteorologia*
Antígua e Barbuda
Barbados
Belize
Bermudas
Cabo Verde
Ilhas Caimão
Costa Rica
Cuba
Dominica
El Salvador
EUA
Guatemala
Guiana Francesa
Antilhas Francesas
Jamaica
Antilhas Neerlandesas e Aruba
México
Nicarágua
Panamá
Portugal
República Dominicana
Santa Lúcia
Suriname
Venezuela


*Ferramentas*
Pressure and Wind Conversion Tool
Experimental Reconnaissance Decoder
Layer Google Earth Reconnaissance


*Climatologia*

*Época*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Oceano Atlântico começa, oficialmente, no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro. Estas são as datas oficiais, no entanto, por vezes, há anos com exceções.

*
Origem e Trajetos (1851-2017)*







*Pico*

O pico estatístico da época é o dia 10 de Setembro.







*N.º Médio Cumulativo de Sistemas no Atlântico por Ano (1966-2009)*







*N.º Médio de Ciclones Tropicais por Meses (1851-2017)*











*Origem e Trajetos por Meses*
A atividade no Atlântico varia ao longo de toda a época. Apesar de o Oceano Alântico não estar ativo da mesma forma ao longo dos meses, há um padrão geral, representado nas seguintes imagens.

*Junho*







*Julho*







*Agosto*







*Setembro*







*Outubro*







*Novembro*






Última edição: 25 Ago 2019 às 02:48


----------



## Orion (20 Mai 2020 às 14:04)

*North Atlantic tropical storm seasonal forecast 2020*

Até final do mês será publicada a previsão do NHC.


----------



## Orion (20 Mai 2020 às 14:28)

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/pdf/NHC_new_products_services_2020.pdf

As alterações 2 e 3 são as mais relevantes para os portugueses.


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2020 às 17:28)




----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2020 às 15:55)

Edouard já apanhado na corrente de SW e a entrar em águas bem mais frias com anomalias negativas significativas.

Ontem, cerca das 16:06 utc, vista pelo satélite Aqua, pelo aspecto pouco se distinguia de uma comum depressão extra-tropical:


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Jul 2020 às 22:38)

Deixo este link aqui...
https://www.space.com/hurricane-hanna-from-space-astronaut-satellite-views.html


----------



## hurricane (29 Jul 2020 às 22:04)

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...ygMxa9y3Ga6nzWyPT_9LAtyW69khdSy4rqpHEgg8mfZd8

Uma temporada que promete.


----------



## hurricane (7 Ago 2020 às 17:36)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/07/hurricane-experts-noaa-storm-season


----------



## Revenge (3 Set 2020 às 17:35)

No NOAA dá para ver que pode haver a formação de dois ciclones tropicais na mesma zona.

Que poderá acontecer, caso realmente aconteça? Juntam-se?


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2020 às 00:17)

Revenge disse:


> No NOAA dá para ver que pode haver a formação de dois ciclones tropicais na mesma zona.
> 
> Que poderá acontecer, caso realmente aconteça? Juntam-se?



Pelo que vi, mais tarde poderão acabar por se juntar, o que provavelmente poderá, numa fase inicial, limitar o desenvolvimento dos dois sistemas. Poderá estar em cima da mesa um “Fujiwara” efect. Ou seja, poderão orbitar entre si. O sistema mais forte será o dominante, normalmente o sistema mais fraco acaba por ser absorvido pelo mais forte. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2020 às 00:26)

lserpa disse:


> Pelo que vi, mais tarde poderão acabar por se juntar, o que provavelmente poderá, numa fase inicial, limitar o desenvolvimento dos dois sistemas. Poderá estar em cima da mesa um “Fujiwara” efect. Ou seja, poderão orbitar entre si. O sistema mais forte será o dominante, normalmente o sistema mais fraco acaba por ser absorvido pelo mais forte.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



O shear também não é o ideal para grande desenvolvimento neste momento. 
Condição que provavelmente irá melhorar à medida que os sistemas se aproximarem das Antilhas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Set 2020 às 10:29)

Parece-me que a animação no Atlântico irá estar vibrante durante a próxima semana e, como sabemos, sistemas com desenvolvimento próximo das Ilhas de Cabo Verde, podem seguir uma trajectória próxima das nossas ilhas (principalmente dos Açores) e do Portugal Continental.






E o ECM é concordante com as previsões, colocando o desenvolvimento de um furação praticamente desde as costas do Senegal, da Gâmbia e da Guiné Bissau, com impacto directo nas ilhas sul de Cabo Verde...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Set 2020 às 13:15)




----------



## Thomar (4 Set 2020 às 14:46)

Ainda falta muito tempo e previsão a uma distância de mais 10 dias vale o que vale, mas aqui ficam as previsões do GFS para o vento:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Set 2020 às 15:08)

Thomar disse:


> Ainda falta muito tempo e previsão a uma distância de mais 10 dias vale o que vale, mas aqui ficam as previsões do GFS para o vento:



Seria quase primo do Lorenzo  As próximas semanas prometem um Atlântico bastante "agitado"


----------



## Iceberg (4 Set 2020 às 15:09)

Situação a acompanhar com atenção nos próximos dias, tendo também em consideração a tendência dos anos mais recentes, com uma maior aproximação destes sistemas tropicais às nossas águas atlânticas, até para perceber se estamos perante acontecimentos pontuais ou uma nova tendência de circulação destas perturbações.


----------



## Iceberg (4 Set 2020 às 15:10)

Situação a acompanhar com atenção nos próximos dias, tendo também em consideração a tendência dos anos mais recentes, com uma maior aproximação destes sistemas tropicais às nossas águas atlânticas, até para perceber se estamos perante acontecimentos pontuais ou uma nova tendência de circulação destas perturbações.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2020 às 18:12)

Ainda há um longo percurso até se considerar a eventualidade da ocorrência de fenómenos tropicais nos Açores.

De vez em quando, o GFS até acerta em fenómenos tropicais mais longínquos mas, em termos globais, a larga maioria dos ciclones a >240h não passam de devaneios. Fora os outros que de facto se aproximarão mas o anticiclone impedirá um impacto direto nas ilhas.

Finalizo com um (novo) devaneio do GFS...


----------



## Açor (4 Set 2020 às 18:26)

Orion disse:


> Fora os outros que de facto se aproximarão mas o anticiclone impedirá um impacto direto nas ilhas.



http://correiodosacores.pt/NewsDeta...e-ano-ciclones-tropicais-de-maior-intensidade


----------



## lserpa (4 Set 2020 às 18:42)

Orion disse:


> Ainda há um longo percurso até se considerar a eventualidade da ocorrência de fenómenos tropicais nos Açores.
> 
> De vez em quando, o GFS até acerta em fenómenos tropicais mais longínquos mas, em termos globais, a larga maioria dos ciclones a >240h não passam de devaneios. Fora os outros que de facto se aproximarão mas o anticiclone impedirá um impacto direto nas ilhas.
> 
> Finalizo com um (novo) devaneio do GFS...



Um Fujiwara e tudo  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2020 às 18:57)

lserpa disse:


> Um Fujiwara e tudo
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk










Não, @algarvio1980, ainda não encontrei um cat. 3 no Algarve


----------



## Hawk (4 Set 2020 às 19:18)

Esse _stereo _entre as ilhas seria épico.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2020 às 19:31)

Orion disse:


> Não, @algarvio1980, ainda não encontrei um cat. 3 no Algarve



Se cat1 nunca aconteceu, se acontecesse um cat3 seria algo surreal e do outro mundo.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2020 às 19:41)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2020 às 10:28)

Persistem os _Fujiwara_ e os trajetos irrealistas.

Por agora, tudo tranquilo.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2020 às 21:47)

Para os Açores, os ciclones de Cabo Verde podem a partir de agora ser muito importantes.


----------



## Revenge (8 Set 2020 às 13:15)

Esta zona está bem activa.


----------



## Hawk (8 Set 2020 às 17:46)

São só _esparguetes_, mas nos últimos anos há uma tendência clara para termos mais pontas de esparguete por estas bandas.


----------



## Revenge (10 Set 2020 às 17:33)

Revenge disse:


> Esta zona está bem activa.



Dois dias depois, continua bem activa esta zona.


----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2020 às 18:55)

Revenge disse:


> Dois dias depois, continua bem activa esta zona.



Têm pouca energia 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Set 2020 às 09:39)

O Atlântico está bem quentinho e animado. Será este ano em que iremos ultrapassar o recorde de 2005?


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2020 às 13:42)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O Atlântico está bem quentinho e animado. Será este ano em que iremos ultrapassar o recorde de 2005?



Mais importante, seria chegar um ao Algarve ou passar perto como o Vince em 2005, o Vince abriu caminho para um Outono bem chuvoso que levou a um desagravamento da seca nessa altura, Outubro foi chuvoso e Novembro foi chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso. Seria bom acontecer algo idêntico para as regiões do sul.


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2020 às 20:09)

http://www.weather.bm/radar.asp

Deve passar a oeste dos Açores.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2020 às 10:53)

Orion disse:


> Deve passar a oeste dos Açores.



... mas depois regressa. Porque é 2020.


----------



## Revenge (13 Set 2020 às 12:26)

Paulette passou à categoria de Furacão.

Continua muito ativa a zona, mas felizmente sem furacões de grande escala como tínhamos no ano passado e há dois anos por esta altura.


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2020 às 21:42)

FORECAST VALID 14/0000Z 30.9N  63.6W
MAX WIND  80 KT...GUSTS 100 KT.
64 KT... 50NE  25SE   0SW  30NW.
50 KT... 80NE  40SE  40SW  80NW.
34 KT...170NE 110SE  80SW 170NW. 








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Set 2020 às 23:09)

Paulette vai dar uma valente "tareia" à Bermuda... Deixo dois links para webcams. Daqui a pouco cai a noite na Bermuda e as webcams de pouco servirão, mas já dá para ver a degradação das condições meteorológicas por lá.

https://www.portbermudawebcam.com/

https://www.earthcam.com/world/bermuda/pembroke/?cam=bermuda


----------



## Revenge (14 Set 2020 às 10:29)

O Teddy está previsto ter ventos superiores a 110 mph o que o coloca no minimo como categoria 3 na próxima Sexta Feira. Parece ir em direcção às bermudas.

Alguém tem ai o modelo esparguete?


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2020 às 10:46)

Revenge disse:


> O Teddy está previsto ter ventos superiores a 110 mph o que o coloca no minimo como categoria 3 na próxima Sexta Feira. Parece ir em direcção às bermudas.
> 
> Alguém tem ai o modelo esparguete?



O ECM coloca-o dentro de 240h a uns 1000 kms a oeste dos Açores, como furação (962 mb) e com uma trajectória OSO-ENE


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2020 às 15:43)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Paulette vai dar uma valente "tareia" à Bermuda... Deixo dois links para webcams. Daqui a pouco cai a noite na Bermuda e as webcams de pouco servirão, mas já dá para ver a degradação das condições meteorológicas por lá.
> 
> https://www.portbermudawebcam.com/
> 
> https://www.earthcam.com/world/bermuda/pembroke/?cam=bermuda



Passagem do olho de Paulette, cerca das 6h30, em Bermuda:


----------



## TxMxR (14 Set 2020 às 23:16)

Revenge disse:


> Alguém tem ai o modelo esparguete?








https://www.cyclocane.com/teddy-spaghetti-models/


----------



## Revenge (15 Set 2020 às 01:47)

O Paulette que é neste momento um Furacão de categoria 2 (deve passar a categoria 3 nas proximas horas), existe o risco de passar pelos Açores como Tempestade Tropical.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2020 às 08:49)

Revenge disse:


> O Paulette que é neste momento um Furacão de categoria 2 (deve passar a categoria 3 nas proximas horas), existe o risco de passar pelos Açores como Tempestade Tropical.



As anomalias positivas na temperatura da água do mar estão a alimentar o Paulette, o Sally e o Teddy. Se repararem, o René e Vicky, ao movimentarem-se por áreas com anomalias negativas não tiveram a evolução que anteriormente era prevista 















Quero também chamar a atenção para a depressão a NE dos Açores e a probabilidade, apesar de baixa, de se transformar numa tempestade com características tropicais ou subtropicais.


----------



## lserpa (15 Set 2020 às 11:43)

Dias Miguel disse:


> As anomalias positivas na temperatura da água do mar estão a alimentar o Paulette, o Sally e o Teddy. Se repararem, o René e Vicky, ao movimentarem-se por áreas com anomalias negativas não tiveram a evolução que anteriormente era prevista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É só porque é 2020 .


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (15 Set 2020 às 11:52)

É tanto esparguete que qualquer coisa há-de vir para às nossas águas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2020 às 12:23)

Hawk disse:


> É tanto esparguete que qualquer coisa há-de vir para às nossas águas.



Está ali, um esparguete a fazer o caminho do Vince.


----------



## Hawk (15 Set 2020 às 12:55)

É tanto esparguete que qualquer coisa há-de vir para às nossas águas.







algarvio1980 disse:


> Está ali, um esparguete a fazer o caminho do Vince.



Mas o Vince nasceu em águas portuguesas


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2020 às 13:23)

Hawk disse:


> É tanto esparguete que qualquer coisa há-de vir para às nossas águas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faltou escrever "parte" do caminho do Vince, já que é diferente do Vince.


----------



## Revenge (15 Set 2020 às 18:34)

Revenge disse:


> O Teddy está previsto ter ventos superiores a 110 mph o que o coloca no minimo como categoria 3 na próxima Sexta Feira. Parece ir em direcção às bermudas.
> 
> Alguém tem ai o modelo esparguete?




O Teddy pelos vistos vai chegar a categoria 3 um dia mais cedo, na próxima Quinta.

Continua em direcção às bermudas.


----------



## Revenge (16 Set 2020 às 10:48)

Está previsto o Teddy atingir as bermudas como Furacão Cat. 2.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2020 às 11:33)

Paulette e Invest 99L


----------



## Hawk (16 Set 2020 às 11:50)

Ciclone Paulette (não confundir com Pauleta ) com trajecto errático pelo Atântico ainda pode atingir o também grupo oriental dos Açores.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Set 2020 às 13:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Paulette e Invest 99L



@Tiagolco ainda há a hipótese de fusão dos dois sistemas pelo efeito Fujiwara?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Set 2020 às 15:27)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Tiagolco ainda há a hipótese de fusão dos dois sistemas pelo efeito Fujiwara?
> *Efeito Fujiwara*
> *Efeito Fujiwara*


Penso que não mas não sou especialista. A Invest 99L afastar-se-á para NE enquanto que a Paulette seguirá para sul, em direção aos Açores. Mas nunca se sabe.


----------



## Afgdr (16 Set 2020 às 16:46)

A Paulette é agora um ciclone extratropical, com ventos máximos sustentados de 85 mph ≈ 137 km/h.

15h15 UTC







Foi emitido o último aviso do NHC.







Mas, deixou a seguinte ressalva:

_Although not specified in the NHC forecast, *there is some chance that Paulette could reacquire tropical or subtropical characteristics later this week or over the weekend when it turns southward back over warmer oceanic temperatures*. This possibility will be monitored for inclusion in future Tropical Weather Outlooks, if necessary._




*SSTs e trajeto previsto
*
O ex-Paulette atravessará águas mais quentes, o que poderá potenciar algum desenvolvimento.


----------



## Angelstorm (16 Set 2020 às 16:50)

Interessante e impressionante a interacção da Paulette com o fumo dos incêndios nos EUA.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2020 às 13:05)

O invest 99L está mais organizado. 30% de probabilidade de adquirir características tropicais nas próximas 48h.


----------



## Pisfip (17 Set 2020 às 13:33)

Está sem dúvidas com melhor aspeto agora. A acompanhar a evolução  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2020 às 13:47)

Pisfip disse:


> Está sem dúvidas com melhor aspeto agora. A acompanhar a evolução
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Águas mais quentes, maiores probabilidades 





Valores de dia 15 de setembro


----------



## Iceberg (17 Set 2020 às 13:56)

Setembros fascinantes estes últimos anos, com a atividade tropical a ser mais frequente nas nossas proximidades...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2020 às 14:25)




----------



## Pisfip (17 Set 2020 às 17:35)

Mas que imagem bonita esta!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2020 às 18:29)

Olho da depressão cada vez mais definido. Não duvido que seja nomeada pelo NHC mais logo:


----------



## marcoacmaia (17 Set 2020 às 18:41)




----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2020 às 18:54)

Desde o Medicane até ás tempestades no Atlântico...


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2020 às 19:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não duvido que seja nomeada pelo NHC mais logo:







> Showers and thunderstorms have change little since this morning in association with a non-tropical area of low pressure located over the far northeastern Atlantic Ocean several hundred miles east of the Azores. Some additional subtropical development is possible over the next day or so as it moves east-southeastward and then northeastward at about 10 mph. The system is expected to reach the coast of Portugal late Friday. For more information on this system, see High Seas Forecasts issued by Meteo France.
> * Formation chance through 48 hours...low...30 percent.
> * Formation chance through 5 days...low...30 percent.



O NHC deverá esperar para ver se a convecção se torna consistente.

SSTs nos 22º mas o cisalhamento parece elevado. O primeiro vai diminuir dentro de 24h e o segundo até pode aumentar.

Muito difícil... mas não impossível?


----------



## TxMxR (17 Set 2020 às 19:16)

Por muito giro que possa ser dizer que se formou uma tempestade tropical ao largo da nossa costa, esperemos que não se verifique, não vá a bolacha ser maior que o bolo... 

Entretanto Teddy parece estar a querer-se fazer às Bermudas ainda como Cat 3  (edit: não é o que está na imagem, somente a redução de 3 para 2 tem-se vindo a adiar cada vez mais)


----------



## Revenge (17 Set 2020 às 23:35)

TxMxR disse:


> Entretanto Teddy parece estar a querer-se fazer às Bermudas ainda como Cat 3  (edit: não é o que está na imagem, somente a redução de 3 para 2 tem-se vindo a adiar cada vez mais)



Segundo essa imagem, o Teddy é actualmente um Cat. 4.


----------



## TxMxR (18 Set 2020 às 00:08)

Revenge disse:


> Segundo essa imagem, o Teddy é actualmente um Cat. 4.



Correto, 140mph está sensivelmente no meio da classificação 4, estava-me a referir ao facto de entre a última posição no cone ser M (Cat3+) e a primeira a seguir às Bermudas ser H (Cat 1 ou 2) não mostrar especificamente que as Bermudas sejam atingidas pelo Teddy em Cat 3 mas que certamente será aquilo que vai acontecer. A redução que falava era essa, atualmente ainda tem de descer de 4 para 3, claro.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 00:41)

A Invest 99L continua a persistir. Não sei até que ponto já pode ser nomeada.
O olho parece-me mais estável. Incrível! Poderemos já ter um Wilfred.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 01:31)

Épico! Está a organizar-se novamente.


----------



## TxMxR (18 Set 2020 às 01:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> A Invest 99L continua a persistir. Não sei até que ponto já pode ser nomeada.
> O olho parece-me mais estável. Incrível! Poderemos já ter um Wilfred.




Na última actualização pelo NHC em que fizeram um ligeiro copy/paste (nem o change para changed corrigiram) há cerca de 30 mins não nomearam, e referem que nas próximas horas ao aproximar-se de terra vai perder (em princípio) a oportunidade de se "transformar" num sistema tropical. Parece-me que por muito ou pouco tropical que seja, não estão com vontade de "gastar" um nome num evento que só vai sobreviver com tal durante umas horas. Mas posso estar errado, eles é que são os profissionais.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 01:35)

TxMxR disse:


> Parece-me que por muito ou pouco tropical que seja, não estão com vontade de "gastar" um nome num evento que só vai sobreviver com tal durante umas horas. Mas posso estar errado, eles é que são os profissionais.


É o que também me pareceu. Mas enfim, de qualquer das maneiras, já é um sistema subtropical/tropical.
Está mesmo a dar tudo antes de fazer landfall. Completamente inédito!


----------



## TxMxR (18 Set 2020 às 01:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Completamente inédito!



De facto, ultimamente andamos a ter muitos inéditos. Ao menos vai ser uma coisa suave, e acaba por agradar a todos. A última coisa que queríamos era um cat 5 aqui à porta haha


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 01:41)




----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 02:25)

O rapaz já não está a conseguir manter o olho.


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2020 às 09:54)

Invest 99L...






A convecção intensa já vem tarde.



> A small low pressure system is embedded within a larger non-tropical low. Although showers and thunderstorms associated with the smaller low are showing signs of organization, the system will soon move inland over Portugal and further tropical or subtropical development is unlikely. The low is producing gale-force winds, and will likely bring gusty winds and brief periods of heavy rain to portions of western Portugal today and tonight.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 10:39)

Tem tudo para ser nomeada pelo NHC...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 11:13)

A Invest 99L já poderia ter sido nomeada há algum tempo. Não consigo perceber a posição do NHC.
Infelizmente já começa a desorganizar-se rapidamente ao fazer landfall.


----------



## lserpa (18 Set 2020 às 12:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> A Invest 99L já poderia ter sido nomeada há algum tempo. Não consigo perceber a posição do NHC.
> Infelizmente já começa a desorganizar-se rapidamente ao fazer landfall.



Land fall apenas ocorre, quando o núcleo atinge terra. Não há land fall ainda...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 12:07)

lserpa disse:


> Land fall apenas ocorre, quando o núcleo atinge terra. Não há land fall ainda...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Eu sei. Queria dizer que está a desorganizar-se à medida que se aproxima de fazer landfall.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 14:03)




----------



## lserpa (18 Set 2020 às 14:18)

Tiagolco disse:


>



Assim que entrar, até a barraca abana 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 14:22)

lserpa disse:


> Assim que entrar, até a barraca abana
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Pois. 
Que critérios é que o Invest 99L falta cumprir para ser considerado um ciclone tropical pela NHC?


----------



## TxMxR (18 Set 2020 às 14:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que critérios é que o Invest 99L falta cumprir para ser considerado um ciclone tropical pela NHC?



Tem que ser made in Cabo Verde


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 14:32)

TxMxR disse:


> Tem que ser made in Cabo Verde


O furacão Ophelia em 2017 não foi made in Cabo Verde e foi nomeado. O Vince em 2005 formou-se a oeste do arquipélago da Madeira e foi nomeado.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 15:02)




----------



## TxMxR (18 Set 2020 às 15:08)

Teddy já a mostrar-se ligeiramente mais enfraquecido felizmente, mas parece que ainda quer chegar ao Canadá com força de furacão. 






Tiagolco disse:


> O furacão Ophelia em 2017 não foi made in Cabo Verde e foi nomeado. O Vince em 2005 formou-se a oeste do arquipélago da Madeira e foi nomeado.


E há várias dezenas de sistemas tropicais nomeados que não têm nada a ver com Cabo Verde, se não percebeste que era uma piada foi porque não quiseste


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2020 às 15:24)

Tiagolco disse:


>



Só hoje é que o ciclone começou a ter convecção intensa e persistente. Antes, a convecção era tendencialmente mais fraca e transitória. Está algo parecido à Paulette.

Há muito tempo atrás, o NHC, no final da temporada, chegou a adicionar ciclones no relatório final. Esse é porventura um bom candidato... se bem que não me parece que isso vá acontecer.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 15:36)

Orion disse:


> Só hoje é que o ciclone começou a ter convecção intensa e persistente. Antes, a convecção era tendencialmente mais fraca e transitória. Está algo parecido à Paulette.
> 
> Há muito tempo atrás, o NHC, no final da temporada, chegou a adicionar ciclones no relatório final. Esse é porventura um bom candidato... se bem que não me parece que isso vá acontecer.


Este ciclone faz-me lembrar a TT Bertha.
Subestimada ao início, organizou-se e o NHC só foi a tempo de lançar avisos uma hora antes de fazer landfall, no dia 27 de maio. Neste caso, o Invest 99L (e legítimo Wilfred ) não teve a sorte de se formar em águas americanas.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 15:46)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp



> Assim, por um lado, não foi atribuído, pelo NHC, um número à depressão (como depressão sub-tropical ou depressão tropical) ou um nome (como tempestade sub-tropical, tempestade tropical ou furacão),* visto que não terem sido atingidos os critérios para a sua classificação como ciclone tropical ou sub-tropical*. Ou seja, *a depressão não apresentou todas as características necessárias para a sua classificação*, embora possa ter apresentado uma ou outra característica durante o seu ciclo de vida. *As características necessárias são, por exemplo, a existência de um núcleo quente nos níveis baixos e nos níveis altos da troposfera, uma estrutura robusta e intensa de bandas de convecção e uma estrutura simétrica do padrão de vento.*
> 
> Por outro lado, também não foi atribuído nome à depressão no âmbito das atividades do grupo sudoeste do projeto Europeu de nomeação de tempestade extra-tropicais (i.e. que ocorrem fora da região tropical e sub-tropical), de que o IPMA faz parte em colaboração com os serviços meteorológicos de Espanha, França e Bélgica. A não atribuição de nome deveu-se à inexistência de condições para a ocorrência de vento forte de forma generalizada (ao nível distrital ou concelhio) correspondente ao aviso laranja (rajadas superiores a 110 km/h nas terras altas e a 90 km/h no resto do território).


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2020 às 15:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Neste caso, o Invest 99L (e legítimo Wilfred ) não teve a sorte de se formar em território americano.



Mais ou menos.

Sistema de reduzida dimensão, longe do território dos EUA e num local incomum, muito próximo de terra... Se estivesse perto dos EUA, certamente teria havido voo. Mas não está.

Eu acho que não vão adicionar o ciclone e até dou-te um exemplo concreto...

O primeiro aviso do eventual furacão Alex foi emitido no dia 13 Jan 2016 à 9h UTC...







Nesse dia foi considerado TST. No dia anterior estava assim (semelhante ao aspeto de hoje de manhã):






Em suma, se o 99L tivesse o aspeto de hoje, ontem ou antes de ontem... as ações certamente teriam sido diferentes. Mas não teve... e está muito próximo de terra.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 16:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


"(...) a existência de um núcleo quente nos níveis baixos e nos níveis altos da troposfera (...) uma estrutura simétrica do padrão de vento."
Tem e tem.
"(...) uma estrutura robusta e intensa de bandas de convecção (...)"
Também tem.


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2020 às 16:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> "(...) a existência de um núcleo quente nos níveis baixos e nos níveis altos da troposfera



Quando a sonda foi lançada, o (pequeno) centro do ciclone ainda estava relativamente longe (a oeste).

Improvável que tenha chegado a entrar.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 16:52)

Para mais tarde recordar:


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 17:15)




----------



## David sf (18 Set 2020 às 17:25)




----------



## Meninodasnuvens (18 Set 2020 às 17:30)

David sf disse:


>


Mais mais vale tarde do que nunca.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 17:32)

David sf disse:


>


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 17:33)

Tardíssimo tendo em conta a situação e localização atual do sistema, mas não deixa de ser inédito.

Emitidos avisos laranja pelo IPMA também para Coimbra e Leiria.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 17:36)

História!


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2020 às 17:36)

David sf disse:


>



Já não esperava que o fizessem! 

Mais um ano mais um sistema nomeado NHC a fazer-nos uma visita!

Sistema totalmente made in Portugal!


----------



## lserpa (18 Set 2020 às 17:37)

Aqui está:






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (18 Set 2020 às 17:38)

Isto nao é algo histórico? Só podia ser em 2020 claro.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 17:39)

> 915
> WTNT34 KNHC 181633
> TCPAT4
> 
> ...



https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT4+shtml/181633.shtml


----------



## guimeixen (18 Set 2020 às 17:40)

É tão comum que já quase nem aparece no mapa do NHC 







Imagem de radar espetacular


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2020 às 17:42)

guimeixen disse:


> É tão comum que já quase nem aparece no mapa do NHC


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2020 às 17:45)

MSantos disse:


> Já não esperava que o fizessem!
> 
> Mais um ano mais um sistema nomeado NHC a fazer-nos uma visita!
> 
> Sistema totalmente made in Portugal!



Porra, ainda não foi desta, que tive o meu furacãozinho.  Mas, pelo menos, acabei por ter sorte, calhou tudo aqui por cima, se morasse em Tavira chorava, assim ainda experimentei qualquer coisa e pareceu-me bem mais violenta que o Vince em 2005. 

Se viesse mais para sul, até águas algarvias era capaz de chegar a cat1, porra ainda não foi desta. mas a esperança está cá.


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2020 às 18:07)

Pedia a todos os membros que continuassem o acompanhamento da Tempestade Subtropical ALPHA no tópico dedicado:

*Tempestade Subtropical ALPHA #AL22)*


----------



## Mammatus (18 Set 2020 às 22:36)




----------



## lserpa (18 Set 2020 às 23:17)

E só porque é 2020, segue a tempestade Beta no Golfo do México.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (19 Set 2020 às 16:19)

Paulette com 40% probabilidade de voltar a adquirir características tropicais ou subtropicais dentro de 48h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Set 2020 às 22:11)

Sobe para 60% de probabilidade do Ex:Paulette  voltar a adquirir características tropicais ,ou subtropicais dentro de 48h , e voltar a ser provavelmente novamente Paulette 
Alguns modelos mostram em algumas saídas operacionais uma remota possibilidade do mesmo passar pelo Sul de Portugal continental, como é o caso do GFS, mais uma situação muito interessante  a acompanhar nos próximos dias , dado a possibilidade épica de Portugal continental ser afectado por dois sistemas tropicais no mesmo ano









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2020 às 14:18)

Ainda é cedo para se saber os efeitos que o ciclone terá na Madeira.


----------



## Hawk (21 Set 2020 às 18:55)

Pela imagem de satélite não parece ter potencial para desenvolvimento.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (21 Set 2020 às 19:08)

Hawk disse:


> Pela imagem de satélite não parece ter potencial para desenvolvimento.


Não quer dizer nada, isto em poucas horas muda.


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Set 2020 às 20:07)

Pelas imagens de satélite parece estar melhor organizado.
*
Disturbance 1: 80% Chance of Cyclone Formation in 48 Hours
As of 2:00 pm EDT Mon Sep 21 2020 ...*
Post-Tropical Cyclone Paulette is located over the far eastern
Atlantic Ocean about 350 miles south of the Azores. Shower and
thunderstorms have increased and become better organized today, and
the low could become a subtropical or tropical cyclone later today
or tonight while the system moves eastward at 10 to 15 mph. For
more information about marine hazards associated with this system,
see High Seas Forecasts issued by Meteo France.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...high...80 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...high...80 percent.
*

Fonte:NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER*


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2020 às 21:13)

E antes que hajam mais notícias apocalíticas... esta previsão não tem muito suporte.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2020 às 23:18)

Orion disse:


> E antes que hajam mais notícias apocalíticas... esta previsão não tem muito suporte.


Vale o que vale neste tipo de situações  A mim pelo menos faz me sonhar , o que já vai sendo um hábito nos últimos anos, nesta altura dos mesmos 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (22 Set 2020 às 08:35)

Olá Paulette:


BULLETIN
Tropical Storm Paulette Advisory Number 40
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL172020
300 AM GMT Tue Sep 22 2020

*...PAULETTE REGENERATES INTO A TROPICAL STORM SOUTH OF THE AZORES...*


SUMMARY OF 300 AM GMT...0300 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...33.9N 25.3W
ABOUT 300 MI...480 KM SSE OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...60 MPH...95 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...ENE OR 75 DEGREES AT 16 MPH...26 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1004 MB...29.65 INCHES


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Set 2020 às 08:46)

Thomar disse:


> Olá Paulette:
> 
> 
> BULLETIN
> ...



Marcha a ré... Duvido... Agora os sistemas tropicais ou subtropicais habituaram-se as costas portuguesas, não querem outra coisa


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2020 às 09:32)

Quando depressões estacionam - especialmente - a sul dos Açores, há sempre esse risco. Está-se na altura típica.



> Paulette is moving east-northeastward or 075/14 kt. The tropical storm should continue moving east-northeastward ahead of a mid-latitude trough dropping southeastward over the northeastern Atlantic, and the global models are in reasonably good agreement through 24-36 hours. After that time, there is significant bifurcation in the track guidance with the GFS, HWRF, and HMON all taking a stronger Paulette faster east-northeastward over the eastern Atlantic, while the UKMET and ECMWF show a weaker cyclone slowing down and turning west-southwestward in the low-level steering flow late in the forecast period. The NHC track forecast shows Paulette slowing down and turning southward, and then southwestward between 48-96 h, but it's not nearly as far west as the UKMET and ECMWF models. Given the large spread in the track guidance at that time period, the NHC forecast is near the HFIP corrected consensus.







OFCL = NHC
BEST = trajeto observado
AVNO = GFS


----------



## TxMxR (22 Set 2020 às 10:47)

Canadá, aviso de tempestade tropical, com direito a gelo


----------



## TxMxR (22 Set 2020 às 10:48)

Orion disse:


> Quando depressões estacionam - especialmente - a sul dos Açores, há sempre esse risco.



Risco de?


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2020 às 10:48)

Pedia a todos os membros que continuassem o acompanhamento da Tempestade Tropical PAULETTE no tópico dedicado:

*Tempestade Tropical PAULETTE (Atlântico 2020 #AL16)*


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2020 às 17:42)




----------



## Revenge (5 Out 2020 às 01:54)

Vem ai o 26º e está previsto chegar aos States como Hurricane:


----------



## Toby (5 Out 2020 às 18:42)

Revenge disse:


> Vem ai o 26º e está previsto chegar aos States como Hurricane:


----------



## Revenge (6 Out 2020 às 02:47)

Novidades, o Delta intensificou e vai atingir Cuba e Mexico no mínimo como Furacão Cat. 3.

Aquela zona do Mexico está neste momento a levar com o Gamma, e na Terça vai levar com o Delta. É preciso ter azar,


----------



## Toby (6 Out 2020 às 17:04)




----------



## Toby (6 Out 2020 às 17:10)

Delta + Gamma


----------



## Toby (6 Out 2020 às 17:54)




----------



## Orion (6 Out 2020 às 18:11)

O IM mexicano não tem radar no trajeto. Mas há um cubano em posição favorável  http://www.insmet.cu/asp/genesis.asp?TB0=PLANTILLAS&TB1=RADAR&TB2=../Radar/00Pinar del Rio/lbjMAXw01a.gif

Para previsões indígenas:



Câmaras  https://twitter.com/webcamsdemexico


----------



## Revenge (6 Out 2020 às 20:17)

O Delta está neste momento em Cat 4 com ventos de 140 Milhas.

Isto já não merece tópico próprio?


----------



## Toby (16 Out 2020 às 10:07)

2 reforços possíveis


----------



## Toby (17 Out 2020 às 07:04)

94L

1. Shower activity associated with a broad non-tropical low pressure
system located about 600 miles east-southeast of Bermuda is
continuing to become better organized, and satellite wind data
indicates that the circulation has become somewhat better defined.
Additional development of this system is expected, and a
subtropical or tropical depression could form during the next
few days while the low meanders over the central Atlantic well to
the southeast of Bermuda.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...medium...40 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...medium...60 percent.


----------



## Thomar (19 Out 2020 às 19:52)

Mais uma tempestade tropical no atlântico norte, desta vez a tempestade Epsilon que vai atingir as Bermudas como Furacão:


----------



## Toby (22 Out 2020 às 16:51)

Epsilon 






Video 
2020-10-22_17-49-22.mp4


----------



## Revenge (25 Out 2020 às 15:36)

E estes desgraçados vão levar com mais um em cima. Levar com 3 ou 4 tornados no mesmo ano, eu mudava logo a minha vida para outra sitio.
A trajetória é muito idêntica ao Delta.


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Out 2020 às 16:04)

Revenge disse:


> E estes desgraçados vão levar com mais um em cima. Levar com 3 ou 4 tornados no mesmo ano, eu mudava logo a minha vida para outra sitio.
> A trajetória é muito idêntica ao Delta.



Só uma correção, não são tornados são furacões


----------



## Toby (26 Out 2020 às 08:16)

António josé Sales disse:


> Só uma correção, não são tornados são furacões



ZETA é uma tempestade tropical, não um furacão.


----------



## Revenge (26 Out 2020 às 22:15)

Toby disse:


> ZETA é uma tempestade tropical, não um furacão.



O Zeta é neste momento um furacão de categoria 1.

Ventos de 80mph. Cat. 1 começa em 74mph.


----------



## Toby (27 Out 2020 às 06:37)

Revenge disse:


> O Zeta é neste momento um furacão de categoria 1.
> 
> Ventos de 80mph. Cat. 1 começa em 74mph.



Bom dia,

Sim, foi um furacão ontem à noite.


----------



## Toby (28 Out 2020 às 07:12)

ZETA tornou-se novamente uma tempestade tropical.


----------



## Toby (28 Out 2020 às 17:51)

Zeta should maintain hurricane strength through landfall!
Ele joga ping-pong


----------



## Revenge (31 Out 2020 às 18:01)

Será que teremos mais um furacão a varrer a mesma zona? Isto já alguma vez tinha acontecido, tanto furacão no mesmo período?


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2020 às 18:51)

Revenge disse:


> Será que teremos mais um furacão a varrer a mesma zona? Isto já alguma vez tinha acontecido, tanto furacão no mesmo período?



Eta vai primeiro devastar o nordeste da Nicarágua, depois inflecte acentuadamente norte e a partir daí... incógnita.

Está previsto pelo NHC chegar à costa nicaraguense, alguns quilómetros a sul de Puerto Cabezas, como 'Major Hurricane' categoria 3:





















http://i.imgur.com/nOuv4xE.gifv


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2020 às 21:35)

Eta continua a ganhar força, mantendo quase a mesma trajectória, ligeiro desvio para a direita (norte), estando prevista a passagem do olho sobre Puerto Cabezas (Bilwi) com ventos máximos pouco antes da entrada em terra na ordem dos 130 nós (cat.4), > 240 Km/h:
















http://i.imgur.com/ozKNS1z.gifv

https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/floater.php?stormid=AL292020


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2020 às 04:14)

Eta, o furacão 'perfeito', 29º ciclone tropical da temporada de 2020 no Atlântico Norte.

Apenas a alguns quilómetros antes de fazer 'landfall', Eta será um furacão de categoria 5: ventos máximos de 140 nós (259 Km/h), rajadas superiores a 310 Km/h.
Mas o sector noroeste e a parede do olho correspondente tocarão a costa antes, na área de Bilwi (Puerto Cabezas):






http://i.imgur.com/D0gCqys.gifv


----------



## Orion (7 Nov 2020 às 15:12)




----------



## Orion (7 Nov 2020 às 17:22)

Modelo alternativo  http://access-s.clide.cloud/


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2020 às 15:56)

Vamos estar atentos a esta possibilidade, remota, apenas 20% de probabilidade de formação nos próximos 5 dias:


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Nov 2020 às 19:57)

Parece que podemos ter uma visita de um sistema subtropical/tropical no próximo fim de semana.


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2020 às 22:51)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Parece que podemos ter uma visita de um sistema subtropical/tropical no próximo fim de semana.



O GFS na saída das 18h acelerou o movimento da depressão, ao mesmo tempo que a faz menos cavada. Também a colocou a uma latitude mais a sul, afectando apenas as regiões do sul, em especial o litoral algarvio.
Nada de notável a esperar, por enquanto.

Pelo lado das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas não há muito a esperar pois não vão além dos 22ºC no trajecto final antes de chegar à península Ibérica, embora as anomalias sejam ligeiramente positivas entre a Madeira e ao largo do Cabo de S.Vicente:


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2020 às 02:54)

Probabilidade aumentou para 40%, formação de depressão tropical ou sub-tropical com previsão de rumo sobre o arquipélago da Madeira:


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2020 às 02:56)

Probabilidade aumentou para 40%:


----------



## Agreste (9 Nov 2020 às 08:04)

apenas 7 dos 20 algoritmos começaram a mostrar a theta nas saídas do gfs
o modelo europeu parece muito mais confiante.

já lhe dão 60%

é um sistema grande, levará tempo a organizar-se mas com 60% os modelos vão mudar.


----------



## Toby (9 Nov 2020 às 08:43)




----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2020 às 11:18)

O modelo britânico (não representado) indica um furacão daqui a alguns dias 






Esperar para ver, como é habitual.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2020 às 11:26)

Na era pré-satélite muita coisa ficou por saber. De qualquer das formas, um ciclone (sub)tropical neste mês e na localização prevista representa mais uma anomalia na lista demasiado longa que se formou nos últimos 5 anos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2020 às 13:20)

*>60%* de probabilidade de desenvolver um sistema tropical/subtropical nos próximos 5 dias.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2020 às 15:51)

70% de probabilidade de formação nos próximos 5 dias:






50% a 2 dias (última previsão mantém 70% a 5 dias):


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2020 às 16:13)

Últimas 24h, imagens satélite IPMA:


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2020 às 16:31)

Passagem do satélite Terra hoje às 13h44, exactamente sobre o centro da provável (70%) Teta:


----------



## PEAT88 (9 Nov 2020 às 16:36)

As últimas notícias dão conta de uma depressão que deverá afetar o Arq. da Madeira no próximo Sábado.
O NHC indica possibilidade de evolução desta depressão para ciclone tropical ou subtropical.


----------



## Toby (9 Nov 2020 às 17:08)

PEAT88 disse:


> As últimas notícias dão conta de uma depressão que deverá afetar o Arq. da Madeira no próximo Sábado.
> O NHC indica possibilidade de evolução desta depressão para ciclone tropical ou subtropical.



Durante 97L estará atento ao facto de que se dirige para a Europa e poderia adquirir não só características subtropicais mas também potencialmente tropicais.
Para a outra zona sob vigilância, será monitorizada com muito cuidado porque todos os sistemas aqui formados se tornaram quase todos furacões (Delta, Zeta e Eta, excepto o Gamma que foi quase um) onde houve mesmo uma intensificação extremamente rápida e recorde nesta época (Delta, Eta).
Assim, parece que nos dirigimos directamente para a formação da 29ª e 30ª tempestades da estação, uma época com +150% mais tempestades do que o normal.


----------



## Toby (9 Nov 2020 às 19:25)

A época dos furacões de 2020
É evidente que a que chegou a Portugal tem uma trajectória invulgar.









A época de furacões do Atlântico 2020 é excepcionalmente activa e bate o recorde da época de referência de 2005 em termos do número de sistemas nomeados.
De facto, a partir de 18 de Setembro, a lista tradicional de 21 nomes dedicados aos ciclones tropicais atlânticos foi esgotada. Assim, o alfabeto grego está a ser utilizado até ao final da estação (oficialmente a 30 de Novembro).

Esta é a segunda vez que a lista do alfabeto grego é utilizada pelo NHC para nomear ciclones tropicais no Atlântico. Em 2005, seis sistemas foram nomeados fora da lista tradicional (da Tempestade Tropical Alfa à Tempestade Tropical Zeta) mas foi necessário chegar ao dia 22 de Outubro para que a sua utilização fosse eficaz. A época 2020 estava, portanto, um mês antes da época 2005.

Esta estação conta 12 furacões até à data (o primeiro foi Hanna, nascida em Julho passado, que atingiu o Texas). Logo no início de Agosto, o furacão Isaias varreu as Bahamas antes de chegar à Carolina na categoria 1. No final de Agosto, o Furacão Laura, um furacão de categoria 4, atingiu a Louisiana.
Seguiram-se o Furacão Marco, brevemente de Categoria 1 no Golfo do México, o Furacão Nana, que atingiu Belize no final de Agosto, o Furacão Paulette, um furacão de Categoria 2 que varreu as Bermudas, e o Furacão Sally (que causou inundações catastróficas na costa sul dos Estados Unidos) e o Teddy (Categoria 4).
Os furacões Delta e Epsilon, dois grandes furacões de Categoria 4 e 3, desenvolveram-se durante o mês de Outubro. O Delta atingiu a Louisiana enquanto Epsilon não atingiu nenhuma terra habitada. O furacão Zeta atingiu novamente a Louisiana no final de Outubro.

Para a anedota, a 18 de Setembro, três sistemas foram nomeados em menos de 24 horas (Wilfred, Alpha e Beta), o que não acontecia desde 1933 e o início das observações.

Em 2005, quando a lista tradicional se esgotou, houve 12 furacões, quatro dos quais chegaram à categoria 5 (Emily, Katrina, Rita e Wilma). A época de 2020 não terminará oficialmente antes de 30 de Novembro.
A 1 de Novembro, a Tempestade Tropical Eta formou-se no Mar das Caraíbas, tornando-o no 28º sistema denominado em 2020, o mesmo que em 2005. Eta tornou-se um furacão a 2 de Novembro, atingindo a categoria 4.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2020 às 20:54)

Às 18h a previsão do NHC elevou a probabilidade de formação para 80% (a 5 dias) e 70% (a dois dias).














Teta (?) está a tomar um aspecto deveras tropical, nesta imagem do satélite Suomi às 15h57.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Nov 2020 às 21:00)

StormRic disse:


> Teta (?) está a tomar um aspecto deveras tropical, nesta imagem do satélite Suomi às 15h57.


Esse "véu" não engana. Já tem características tropicais.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2020 às 21:09)

O MetOffice desvaloriza a longevidade da hipotética Teta. Nesta sequência de saídas da previsão frontal para as 12h de 5ªfeira, a depressão perde identidade, privilegiando a formação de um núcleo depressionário sobre Marrocos:
















Comparando com a previsão do GFS, pode-se no entanto concluir que o que aparece no limite destas cartas do MetOffice não é a 'Teta' mas um pequeno núcleo satélite no vale depressionário. O GFS barra o avanço de 'Teta', não chegando à Madeira e sendo absorvida pela depressão atlântica maior. O que restar dela será arremessado para a Irlanda na periferia da depressão.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2020 às 21:30)

StormRic disse:


> O MetOffice desvaloriza a longevidade da hipotética Teta. Nesta sequência de saídas da previsão frontal para as 12h de 5ªfeira, a depressão perde identidade, privilegiando a formação de um núcleo depressionário sobre Marrocos:



Essas cartas não têm abrangência suficiente (e foram feitas ontem)  http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ukmo2.php

Tendo em conta a PC e os diagramas de fase, o ciclone no modelo britânico não só adquire características tropicais como pode chegar a furacão.

Ao contrário de por exemplo o Leslie, o cavado previsto passa pelo ciclone e este gradualmente definha... a oeste da Madeira.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2020 às 21:39)

StormRic disse:


> Comparando com a previsão do GFS, pode-se no entanto concluir que o que aparece no limite destas cartas do MetOffice não é a 'Teta' mas um pequeno núcleo satélite no vale depressionário. O GFS barra o avanço de 'Teta', não chegando à Madeira e sendo absorvida pela depressão atlântica maior. O que restar dela será arremessado para a Irlanda na periferia da depressão.



Não obstante o meu limitado conhecimento, não vejo o GFS muito diferente do modelo britânico.

Ciclone mais fraco com um lento deslocamento à boleia do atual cavamento de fraca intensidade. Por volta do dia 15 quase fica parado. A ciclogénese explosiva do dia 16 absorve os restos.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2020 às 21:50)

Orion disse:


> Não obstante o meu limitado conhecimento, não vejo o GFS muito diferente do modelo britânico.
> 
> Ciclone mais fraco com um lento deslocamento à boleia do atual cavamento de fraca intensidade. Por volta do dia 15 quase fica parado. A ciclogénese explosiva do dia 16 absorve os restos.



Precisamente, usei o GFS para perceber que até àquele limite mostrado na carta do MetOffice não havia quase diferença entre ambos.
Penso que dependerá da velocidade do movimento para Leste/ENE, se for suficientemente rápido ainda conseguirá escapar a ser absorvido.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2020 às 21:55)




----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2020 às 22:01)

O _ensemble_ do Metoffice (MOGREPS) das 12z ainda não está disponível.






Entretanto, publico a previsão oficial


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2020 às 22:16)

O *ECMWF* também antevê o enfraquecimento rápido deste sistema - terá um rápido fortalecimento mas também rápido "definhar". Será rapidamente absorvido o remanescente do sistema acima algures da latitude 40ºC
De notar que não deverá afectar o continente como previsto nas saídas anteriores.












Isto será o mais perto que o sistema estará da Madeira, no dia 14:


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2020 às 22:49)

Parece só o GEM insistir em trazer a Teta (ou o que restar) até à Península Ibérica?


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2020 às 15:16)

O seguimento e acompanhamento da tempestade subtropical THETA passam para o tópico dedicado:

* Tempestade Subtropical THETA (Atlântico 2020 #AL29)*


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2020 às 18:09)

A 'jovem' Theta tenta rivalizar com a 'velha' Eta, que ainda tem muito para dar, enquanto se prepara o 30º sistema tropical nomeado (será o 'IOTA'):


----------



## joralentejano (12 Nov 2020 às 14:24)

WOW 

Não sei se é o tópico indicado, mas achei que sim, pois tem a ver com o furacão ETA.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2020 às 16:34)

E a temporada 2020 continua:

.

Novamente a Nicarágua na trajectória: IOTA vem a caminho.


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2020 às 00:33)

Entramos em 13 de Novembro e a estação dos furacões ainda não mostra sinais de terminar.
Três ciclones tropicais em três fases:
Eta, em fim de vida; Theta, ainda resistente; Iota, quase a nascer.











Imagens do satélite Suomi, durante o dia de hoje, a partir da tarde (resolução 5 Km):


----------



## Revenge (13 Nov 2020 às 17:48)

O 31º, de nome IOTA.


----------



## Toby (13 Nov 2020 às 18:22)

Revenge disse:


> O 31º, de nome IOTA.



Um possível furacão!
Só para informação: IOTA é uma palavra de jargão utilizada na Bélgica que significa "não se mexa um centímetro" "mantenha o seu lugar em todas as circunstâncias".


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2020 às 20:22)

Águas a 28ºC/29ºC, atmosfera favorável, fraco cisalhamento, o 31º está lançado para ser nomeado IOTA:

http://i.imgur.com/3njXYhr.gifv











Probabilidade de a costa nordeste da Nicarágua ser atingida por furacão é de 20%:


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2020 às 02:30)

IOTA é Tempestade Tropical e o NHC prevê rápida intensificação até ser 'Major Hurricane' pouco antes do '_landfall_' na costa nordeste da Nicarágua/Honduras, com ventos máximos de >190 Km/h:











http://i.imgur.com/WBOYHFJ.gifv


----------



## Revenge (14 Nov 2020 às 12:53)

O IOTA está previsto fazer landfall como Major Hurricane.
Bem, estes eventos estão a ser cada vez mais comuns...


----------



## Revenge (15 Nov 2020 às 01:24)

Estão a ver aquele ponto vermelho ali no meio? É a Ilha de Providencia e o Furacão vai passar mesmo por cima dela.

Uma rápida pesquisa e tem cerca de 5000 habitantes. Fui pesquisar no Google Maps e tem carradas de zonas em que basicamente as estradas estão ao nível do mar... Nem quero imaginar o que irá acontecer quando o furacão passar lá...


----------



## Toby (15 Nov 2020 às 06:28)




----------



## Toby (15 Nov 2020 às 06:35)

KAPPA????


----------



## Toby (15 Nov 2020 às 08:48)




----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2020 às 17:39)

Toby disse:


> KAPPA????



Não vejo a imagem, mas há uma "Tropical Wave" que pode ser o seguinte ciclone tropical. 

Entretanto, IOTA está impressionante , e aterrador para a Nicarágua, especialmente:






Pode vir a fazer 'landfall' com ventos máximos superiores a 220 Km/h





Animação de satélite mostra enorme pujança da convecção e rápida organização do ciclone:
http://i.imgur.com/A5V0TE6.gifv


----------



## Toby (15 Nov 2020 às 18:10)

StormRic disse:


> Não vejo a imagem, mas há uma "Tropical Wave" que pode ser o seguinte ciclone tropical.
> 
> Pode vir a fazer 'landfall' com ventos máximos superiores a 220 Km/h
> 
> Animação de satélite mostra enorme pujança da convecção e rápida organização do ciclone:



Ok, são visíveis? : 














O reconhecimento aéreo está em curso, afixarei a informação mais tarde.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2020 às 18:23)

Toby disse:


> Ok, são visíveis?



São, obrigado!


----------



## Toby (15 Nov 2020 às 18:30)

Esta análise não é minha (não sou suficientemente competente), é uma tradução de uma pessoa francesa (InfoClimat) que geralmente faz análises boas e bem argumentadas.

 Situação actual :

De um ponto de vista global, a IOTA encontra-se actualmente no Mar das Caraíbas num contexto de um pântano barométrico com uma tendência para a baixa pressão. Existe uma célula de alta pressão muito mais a nordeste sem interacção directa com a IOTA, mas circulam no Golfo do México geopotenciais elevados ligados a este anticiclone. É isto que faz com que a IOTA se dirija para a América Central, uma vez que estes geopotenciais elevados actuam como uma barragem que impede o sistema de se deslocar mais para norte e causa uma dinâmica corrente ventosa vinda do nordeste que flui para as Caraíbas e assume um domínio oriental entre a altitude alta e média.
Na imagem seguinte, o MSLP (isobars preto), o geopotencial a 500 hPa (isohypses azuis) e a direcção do vento a 500 hPa (isohypses castanhas) foram acoplados:







As imagens de vapor de água mostram uma zona de intrusão de ar seco estratosférico com fortes eddies até a meia altitude (zona de tropopausa dinâmica baixa = forcings) a norte da IOTA, esta zona é também dominada pela passagem de um ramo de jacto dinâmico. Se olharmos mais de perto, podemos ver um contraste de cor bastante acentuado que indica um forte gradiente horizontal de potencial redemoinho e, portanto, um forte gradiente de vento e temperatura. Esta zona potencialmente dinâmica fornece, portanto, os forcings de convecção necessários para o sistema e contribui assim para a sua rápida organização.
Além disso, a zona onde a IOTA evolui ainda é dominada pela humidade elevada em todas as fases, apenas o suficiente para evitar causar um efeito super-adiabático na convecção. As gotasonde lançadas durante o último reconhecimento aéreo mostram a intrusão de ar seco de alta altitude para as camadas médias.









 Agora, vamos dar uma olhadela mais atenta e dar uma olhadela mais atenta à própria IOTA.
De acordo com os últimos registos, a IOTA é actualmente um furacão de categoria um com ventos até 67 kt com uma pressão mínima de 985 hPa. Os ventos mais fortes estão localizados no flanco norte do sistema dentro de uma convecção muito potente. As últimas imagens de microondas sugerem que o globo ocular está actualmente a ser construído nesta área, resultando em ventos mais fortes do que noutros locais do sistema. Os últimos dados de Dvorak mostram um possível desenvolvimento do olho dentro da IOTA, mas ainda está pouco desenvolvido devido à elevada humidade ainda muito presente entre a superfície e as camadas baixas. O aquecimento e a secagem devido à compressão adiabática no olho acentuam a cavidade no centro, o que deve ser observado muito em breve.  













 A convecção é estabelecida numa vasta área, inicialmente temos este agrupamento muito grande e compacto dentro do sistema e podemos observar o estabelecimento de 2 bandas convectivas largas, uma das quais se estende para o Sul, e a outra mais para o Leste. Pode-se então distinguir a constituição dos anéis que se formam como resultado do enrolamento progressivo das bandas convectivas, a subsidência induzida pelo anel exterior atenua a actividade convectiva do anel interior. Este tipo de efeito pode ser acompanhado por um pequeno aumento temporário da pressão do núcleo e uma diminuição do vento máximo durante um curto período de tempo, à medida que o anel interno se dissipa. O que acontece imediatamente a seguir é uma nova e geralmente muito mais forte intensificação assim que o anel exterior substitui o anel interior.


O sistema começou, por conseguinte, a terminar muito rapidamente com um rápido aumento da vorticidade ciclónica dentro da depressão, e há também um grande eddy ciclónico absoluto na troposfera inferior. Se a convecção é estabelecida numa área tão vasta, isso deve-se ao estabelecimento de uma grande divergência de altitude ligada a elevados geopotenciais nas camadas superiores (é isto que permite a eliminação do ar acumulado, que por sua vez permite a diminuição da pressão no centro). Em seguida, observa-se um SST muito elevado (30-31°c), permitindo uma evaporação intensa e transferências de calor e humidade dentro do sistema. Esta divergência em altitude está associada respectivamente a uma vasta convergência dos ventos nas camadas baixas, esta convergência acentua as subidas sinópticas, resultando em convecção muito profunda com cumes por vezes muito frios; mas também dissipa a inversão dos ventos alísios e permite que o ar húmido se eleve.


Um reforço progressivo pode ser observado a partir deste dia, uma vez que a IOTA acaba de sair de uma zona de tosquia forte, a IOTA dirige-se para uma zona onde a tosquia é muito menos numerosa e menos forte. O sistema situa-se numa zona de contraste entre a velocidade do vento e a direcção entre a superfície e a altitude, permitindo que o calor gerado se dissipe, o que até agora tem impedido que a depressão se aprofunde mais significativamente.


Na imagem seguinte, juntei imagens de infravermelhos com cisalhamento de vento, divergência de altitude e vorticidade de baixo nível. 






Situação esperada :


Espera-se que a IOTA se reforce bastante rapidamente durante as próximas 24 a 48 horas, com um pico previsto para terça-feira-Quarta-feira. O que pode ser observado no diagnóstico multi-modelo ainda é a incerteza entre vários cenários. Em primeiro lugar, notamos que o GFS é o cenário mais baixo de todos ao ver uma intensidade máxima não superior à categoria de furacões 1; ao mesmo tempo, modela um cisalhamento superior no ambiente onde se espera que a IOTA evolua. A seguir, podemos ver um acordo entre os modelos HWRF e CTCX que ambos vêem um reforço até à categoria 2 ver 3. Depois temos o cenário maioritário visto por vários modelos nomeadamente HMON, DSHP, LGEM e OFCL, este cenário maioritário vê o estabelecimento de um grande furacão que poderia atingir a categoria 4, a categoria 5 permanece, no entanto, improvável por enquanto. Além disso, os montadores da RIPA concordam com estes cenários maioritários e, de acordo com as últimas comparações entre a situação actual e os cenários da RIPA, parece que estamos a avançar para os cenários RI40 e RI20.


No que diz respeito à trajectória, não há divergências notórias na maioria dos modelos. De facto, a IOTA toma o mesmo caminho da ETA, isto é, em direcção à Nicarágua e Honduras, mas desta vez a IOTA teria de evacuar para o Pacífico, ao contrário da ETA, que retomou o seu caminho nas Caraíbas. 










 Nas próximas 24-26 horas, espera-se que a IOTA tenha um impacto severo na reserva biológica de Cayos Miskitos ao largo das costas das Honduras e Nicarágua na categoria 3 com ventos até 110 kt de acordo com o HWRF. Se tomarmos o cenário máximo, ou seja, HMON, o sistema estaria próximo da categoria 5 com ventos de até 127 kt imediatamente antes de impactar o terreno.


Mas antes de mais, vamos esperar um pouco mais de refinamento nos modelos para uma previsão mais certa, mas também para ver como o sistema ainda está organizado nas próximas horas e amanhã na segunda-feira; depois poderemos olhar mais de perto para o seu impacto no interior.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2020 às 18:57)

Toby disse:


> Esta análise não é minha (não sou suficientemente competente), é uma tradução de uma pessoa francesa (InfoClimat) que geralmente faz análises boas e bem argumentadas.



Muito interessante, reconheço que não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para debater esta análise, claro. Penso que a tradução dificulta um pouco a compreensão, seria possível ter acesso ao original em francês?
Reparo apenas para um detalhe que me saltou à vista: "observa-se um SST muito elevado (30-31°c)". Estes valores estão cerca de 2ºC acima dos que são publicados pelo NOAA/NESDIS para aquela zona do Atlântico. Aliás o NHC refere na última discussão sobre Iota: "storm crosses sea surface temperatures of 28.5-29 degrees C". Pessoalmente, e apenas empiricamente, com temperaturas da ordem dos 30-31ºC e no ambiente muito favorável em que Iota está inserido, não teria dificuldade em atingir Cat.5 antes do _landfall_.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2020 às 19:10)

Furacão Iota já está claramente a formar um olho:


----------



## Toby (15 Nov 2020 às 19:32)

StormRic disse:


> Muito interessante, reconheço que não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para debater esta análise, claro. Penso que a tradução dificulta um pouco a compreensão, seria possível ter acesso ao original em francês?
> Reparo apenas para um detalhe que me saltou à vista: "observa-se um SST muito elevado (30-31°c)". Estes valores estão cerca de 2ºC acima dos que são publicados pelo NOAA/NESDIS para aquela zona do Atlântico. Aliás o NHC refere na última discussão sobre Iota: "storm crosses sea surface temperatures of 28.5-29 degrees C". Pessoalmente, e apenas empiricamente, com temperaturas da ordem dos 30-31ºC e no ambiente muito favorável em que Iota está inserido, não teria dificuldade em atingir Cat.5 antes do _landfall_.



https://forums.infoclimat.fr/f/topic/55794-suivi-de-louragan-iota/?do=findComment&comment=3316490

Bonne lecture


----------



## Toby (15 Nov 2020 às 19:40)

Eu não gostaria de estar no lugar deles!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2020 às 22:08)

Vai ficando com o olho definido.
20:30h




21:30h





__________________


----------



## Revenge (15 Nov 2020 às 22:59)

Toby disse:


> Eu não gostaria de estar no lugar deles!



Dá para ver nessas imagens que a agua já quase chega a casa deles e que a terra está encharcada com a mesma. Não vai ser nada bonito quando o furacão os atingir.

Espero sinceramente que corra tudo pelo melhor, mas vai ser muito complicado para aquela população.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2020 às 04:13)

Toby disse:


> https://forums.infoclimat.fr/f/topic/55794-suivi-de-louragan-iota/?do=findComment&comment=3316490
> 
> Bonne lecture



Merci beaucoup! 

O furacão perfeito , a temporada 2020 não podia acabar pior. Penso que isto é mesmo muito incomum: dois furacões de Cat.4 a fazerem _landfall _praticamente na mesma área e com duas semanas de intervalo, e não esquecer a baixa latitude.

http://i.imgur.com/5kfDqw7.gifv


----------



## Toby (16 Nov 2020 às 07:24)




----------



## Revenge (16 Nov 2020 às 12:22)

Existe a possibilidade do IOTA fazer land fall como Categoria 5!

Jesus... Coitada daquela população...


----------



## Toby (16 Nov 2020 às 12:53)

https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/recon/


----------



## Toby (16 Nov 2020 às 13:03)

Actividade eléctrica


----------



## Revenge (16 Nov 2020 às 13:13)

Toby disse:


> https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/recon/



As ondas podem chegar ao 5 metros e meio... Aquilo vai ficar tudo de baixo de agua?


----------



## Toby (16 Nov 2020 às 13:14)




----------



## Toby (16 Nov 2020 às 13:16)

Revenge disse:


> As ondas podem chegar ao 5 metros e meio... Aquilo vai ficar tudo de baixo de agua?



Infelizmente, penso que se está a criar uma situação catastrófica.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2020 às 14:32)

Não vejo realmente forma de ser optimista, este furacão prepara-se para ser catastrófico:












http://i.imgur.com/zm8Iziy.gifv


----------



## Revenge (16 Nov 2020 às 14:56)

O IOTA deve estar a passar por cima da Ilha de Providencia.

Não consigo encontrar relatos sobre a situação.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2020 às 15:03)

Categoria 5 e a intensificar-se


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2020 às 15:12)

Revenge disse:


> O IOTA deve estar a passar por cima da Ilha de Providencia.
> 
> Não consigo encontrar relatos sobre a situação.



Passou sim, provavelmente a ilha apanhou com a parede do olho dos quadrantes sul:






Vai chegar à costa da Nicarágua na mesma zona em que entrou o Eta:











http://i.imgur.com/njUsyS2.gifv


----------



## Toby (16 Nov 2020 às 15:31)

Praticamente sem estações meteorológicas visíveis na Internet, as estações disponíveis estão demasiado dentro do território.
Para a ilha encontrei apenas isto:

https://twitter.com/RCAnimal/status/1328355285266804738?s=20
https://twitter.com/ZonaF_Noticias/status/1328355026956414976?s=20
https://twitter.com/JUANCAELBROKY/status/1328350364052152331?s=20
https://twitter.com/RochexRB27/status/1328349805303767041?s=20

*AVISO: é muito difícil ter a certeza da verdadeira certeza da informação.*


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2020 às 17:48)

Esta estação é na Nicarágua, a mais bem posicionada para registar a passagem, já em terra, do IOTA:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IREGIN19/graph/2020-11-16/2020-11-16/daily
*Rosita*

Por lá, o vento, de Norte, ainda está fraco mas já começou a chover: *16,3 mm* em regime de aguaceiros.

Últimas imagens:











http://i.imgur.com/njUsyS2.gifv


----------



## joralentejano (16 Nov 2020 às 17:49)

O olho do furacão Iota passou ligeiramente a Norte da Ilha de Providência. Pouco deve ter ficado de pé por lá...





Ás 17.20h era este o seu aspeto:


----------



## Toby (16 Nov 2020 às 17:59)

917Hpa / 250-260 km/h.....


----------



## Toby (16 Nov 2020 às 19:21)




----------



## joralentejano (16 Nov 2020 às 21:00)

*Iota becomes the first Category 5 of the record-breaking 2020 Atlantic hurricane season, now heads for catastrophic landfall in Nicaragua tonight*

Iota has been upgraded to a Category 5 hurricane on Monday – the strongest Atlantic storm of the 2020 hurricane season. An extremely rapid intensification has brought the winds to 160 mph and the central pressure to around 918 mbar. Iota is heading west towards Nicaragua and Honduras where catastrophic flooding and life-threatening mudslides are expected tonight.

Fonte

Que monstro!


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Nov 2020 às 22:17)

Esta época de furacões no Atlântico 2020, tem sido uma brutalidade, mesmo a meio de Novembro e um furacão de categoria 5 a fazer landfall em Nicarágua, e provavelmente não fica por aqui este ano.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2020 às 23:47)

Em terra ainda haverá ventos de mais de 200 km/h.
_Landfall_ no mesmo local praticamente do Eta.
A parede ocidental do olho estará agora sobre a costa:





http://i.imgur.com/fDpZO6Z.gifv






O campo dos ventos de intensidade de furacão tem vindo a alargar-se correspondendo ao aumento dos ventos máximos em torno do olho:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2020 às 23:58)

Uma besta.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2020 às 00:28)

Olho de Iota: aproximadamente 30 Km.

Landfall em Haulover; parede norte em Iglesia Morava (Wawa) até Puerto Cabezas (Bilwi) ou mais a norte; parede sul em Prinzapolka até Sandy Bay Sirpi.

Iglesia Morava





Prinzapolka





Sandy Bay Sirpi





Terreno plano na maior parte.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2020 às 00:48)

Efeitos da passagem do Iota no arquipélago de San Andrés, Providência e Santa Catalina:


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2020 às 00:58)




----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2020 às 02:23)

02:00H. Quase a fazer landfall a Sul de Puerto Cabezas.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2020 às 02:43)

joralentejano disse:


> 02:00H. Quase a fazer landfall a Sul de Puerto Cabezas.



Nesta animação FHD que acabei de compilar, das últimas três horas (das 23h às 2h), nota-se que a estrutura do olho começa a deteriorar-se, poderá assim haver uma ligeira diminuição dos ventos na parede do olho. Mas nestas velocidades pouca diferença faz, o que é destruído com 260 Km/h também praticamente o é com 220 Km/h.


_Landfall_ entre Haulover e Wounta.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2020 às 02:55)

StormRic disse:


> Nesta animação FHD que acabei de compilar, das últimas três horas (das 23h às 2h), nota-se que a estrutura do olho começa a deteriorar-se, poderá assim haver uma ligeira diminuição dos ventos na parede do olho. Mas nestas velocidades pouca diferença faz, o que é destruído com 260 Km/h também praticamente o é com 220 Km/h.


Sim, pouca coisa deve restar naquela zona, infelizmente.







Entretanto em Puerto Cabezas:


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2020 às 03:03)

Haverá algum lugar entre Haulover e Wounta que estará a começar a ver o céu estrelado numa atmosfera cada vez mais calma, húmida e morna:


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2020 às 03:17)

Wawa, na parede NW do olho em renovação, imagem do que era o porto, provavelmente agora debaixo de vários metros de água:







Este directo tem as melhores imagens e comentários do _landfall_:

Recorte de _frame_ extraída do vídeo em directo, às 3:24


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2020 às 03:40)

3:35






Créditos:


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2020 às 05:16)

Cinco horas de _landfall_ , o movimento tornou-se bastante lento, o que é o pior que se podia esperar:


----------



## Toby (17 Nov 2020 às 08:38)

2020:


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2020 às 14:48)

Que idade tinha esta árvore? Nunca tinha sofrido certamente o impacto de dois furacões de categoria 4 seguidos:












Não tenho a certeza se este trecho do vídeo foi gravado durante o Eta ou agora mesmo. No entanto é publicado pela Sky News.

Encontrei este vídeo da passagem do Eta por Wawa (onde se situa a Iglesia Morava) e efectivamente foi nesta altura que se deu a maior parte da devastação:


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2020 às 15:38)

A temporada atlântica de ciclones tropicais continua...


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2020 às 16:08)

Iota é erodido pelo relevo da América Central, diminui a convecção de topos mais frios mas no oceano à volta de toda a costa desenvolvem-se volumosas células que vão descarregar mais chuva torrencial se entrarem nas regiões litorais:

http://i.imgur.com/2vTc1T5.gifv











Os ventos na zona central do ciclone ainda mantém a classificação de furacão:


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2020 às 18:12)

*147 mm* em Jinotega (alt.315 m), hoje. O furacão ainda não chegou lá. Não há quaisquer estações em funcionamento por onde Iota já passou.


----------



## Toby (18 Nov 2020 às 09:30)




----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2020 às 14:23)




----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2020 às 14:44)

30% de probabilidade de formação de ciclone tropical nos próximos 5 dias. Já houve várias tentativas de formação do que poderia vir a ser a última tempestade tropical desta época no Atlântico, mas a 'Kappa' não se decide onde vai aparecer, se aparecer...

Esta previsão mais recente (hoje às 12h) é também a que mais aproxima a eventual provável trajectória das águas territoriais nacionais:


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2020 às 23:59)

*40% e 20%* de probabilidades de formação de ciclone tropical a 5 dias, em duas áreas, a última das quais sobre a* Madeira*:


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2020 às 16:39)

Hoje mantém-se as mesmas probabilidades mas a trajectória do eventual sistema tropical tem uma nova direcção prevista:


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2020 às 21:42)

Atenção que o sistema depressionário referido no boletim do NHC ainda não se formou, não corresponde ao sistema que a tua imagem do post anterior mostra.
Esse sistema já entrou pelo sul da península e  está agora a entrar em terras de Marrocos.

O novo sistema ainda se vai formar vindo de norte:





WRF da Meteogalicia


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2020 às 21:59)

Boa noite.
Mas que bela depressão *CLEMENT* a formar-se! Uau!










O NHC faz esta análise:


> Perturbação 1. Um forte sistema, de baixa pressão não-tropical no extremo leste do Atlântico,
> é esperado que se mova para sul a meio caminho entre Portugal
> e os Açores no fim-de-semana. As condições ambientais podem
> permitir que a baixa adquira características subtropicais no início da próxima semana
> ...


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 02:19)




----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2020 às 10:28)

Praia Vitória:


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 14:07)

40% de probabilidade, tem vindo a aumentar:


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2020 às 20:04)

Déjà vu do Alpha. O sistema já teve melhores dias:


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2020 às 10:45)




----------



## Toby (9 Dez 2020 às 18:32)

Resumo 2020


----------



## Revenge (10 Ago 2021 às 12:34)

É possível retirar este tópico de "fixo" e ficar antes o tópico relativo ao ano de 2021?


----------

